# pre planning for an fx5



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll be ordering an fx5 very soon. I'm new to canister filters. i've always used HOB filtration. But i want the quiet and clean look of a canister. There is a nice deal on an fx5 on ebay in which you get the filter, some carbon and polishing pads. What other media is essential that i will have to get? i have a 72g bowfront. Will any other filtration be necessary, or will the fx5 be enough? what about surface agitation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I use filter floss in top basketâ€¦
Ceramic rings in middle basketâ€¦
And ceramic rings & polishing pad in lower basketâ€¦

I made a 7â€™ spray bar (PVC) for the return. It goes across the front of my tank, and is hidden by the canopy. I get plenty of surface agitation.

An FX5 should be enough filter for a 72g.

IMO

.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I use an FX5 on a 125 without any filtration issues. It is a pretty common setup from what I have seen.

Also, I fill it with polyfill, polyfill, and more polyfill. Its dirt cheap, a great mechanical and great bio filter media. And its super cheap.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

You will love how quite that filter is. I can't even hear mine running when the door is closed on the tank stand. Sometimes I have to put my hand on it to see if it still running.

I have mine set up as follows:

Tray 1: 2 boxes of Fluval prefilter media and a Fluval filter pad
Tray 2: 2 Fluval carbon bags and a bag of Phosorb
Tray 3: 2 boxes of Fluval Biomax and a Fluval filter pad

There are many people on here that use pillow stuffing in all 3 trays. They claim it works well for them and it is cheap. I used all Fluval products because I got a great deal on everything. 
$200.00 for the FX5 and all of the media and shipping on ebay.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

Make sure it will fit where you inted to put it. I didnt realize mine wouldnt fit under my tank in my cabinet. and i had to return it.


----------



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> Make sure it will fit where you inted to put it. I didnt realize mine wouldnt fit under my tank in my cabinet. and i had to return it.


 :-? what size tank/stand do you have? I think i'll have plenty of space under my 72g bowfront.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

well thier was room under the stand but no to get threw the door. i even took the door and molding that held the door to get it in. so i had to return it then i went to the eheim pro3 2080 that would fit with/out door and one side of the molding and then eventually went to the eheim pro 3 2078.

yuh it was a big let down. not getting it to fit after watchin the fulval dvd on how to install it and all it. defently the easiest set up out of the 3 i purchased. but oh well. i'm very happy anyways


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys, just wanted to find out whats the lowest any of you payed for a fluval fx5 on ebay and are they real deals? thanks


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

$200 w/ media and free shipping


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got one in a dusty box in a Toronto LFS for $200 Canadian. That's like twenty bucks American.


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I got one from s local store on a Thanksgiving weekend sale for 159.00 + tax. They had it marked 320.00 and all Fluvals were 50% off. I've been looking for deals like that on them ever since. but never found one that good.

When I get the dough I will spend 200.00 om another one. I'm always on the lookout for a good used one.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't put any floss or pads in my FX5. That was, it doesn't restrict the flow as poorly as the media gets dirtly. I have a fine pad in my Eheim 2028 in the same tank to deal with the water polishing. This way, I don't have to lug a 5 gallon canister to clean every month.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't put any floss or pads in my FX5. That was, it doesn't restrict the flow as poorly as the media gets dirtly. I have a fine pad in my Eheim 2028 in the same tank to deal with the water polishing. This way, I don't have to lug a 5 gallon canister to clean every month.


A filter should be cleaned to remove the waste - not to restore flow rate. By not cleaning a filter often you are keeping the waste in the water system. I am not sure that is an advantage.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

boredatwork said:


> A filter should be cleaned to remove the waste - not to restore flow rate. By not cleaning a filter often you are keeping the waste in the water system. I am not sure that is an advantage.


That's what the foam blocks are for. The floss and pads are for water polishing, which is what is in the Eheim. I guess I should have prefaced that my tank is fully planted, and that if I were to put floss in the FX5 I'd be cleaning it every other week. But then, opinions vary, and what works for me may not work for others. My "waste" is my plant fertilizer. The 125 gallon is being maintained at 5 ppm nitrates and I am dosing 3 tablespoons of KNO3 there a week just to keep it there. The plants use up all the nitrates that the fish produce.


----------



## aaronc (Mar 2, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> I got one in a dusty box in a Toronto LFS for $200 Canadian. That's like twenty bucks American.


More like $10

Check out Matrix (not carbon matrix) I like it and you never need to replace it.


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a 72g bow I use a fx5 and a xp3. The fx5 will do the trick for you but I would take a look at adding UGJ. That will make a nice setup for you.


----------

